# For those who are  interested in Cinematography



## jasher (May 7, 2009)

http://www.whistlingwoods.net/main.asp
Whistling Woods is highly committed to ensuring that its students move out of the school into highly creative and rewarding areas of employment both in India and overseas. Placement partnerships have been initiated with several leading media organisations like Adlabs, Arab Media Group (UAE), Anirights Infomedia, Channel V, Mukta Arts Ltd, Percept Picture Company, Pixion, Prime Focus, Sony Entertainment Television, William Morris Agency (USA), Zee TV and several more.

WWIL has initiated affiliations with several international film schools.
Some schools that we have finalised tie-ups with are Griffith College Australia, Seneca College Canada, The Norwegian Film Institute & Deakin College Australia. WWI is also in advanced talks with several top-tier film-schools from the USA, UK & Canada, with finalised agreements with these schools expected shortly.

All-in-all, WWI strongly marches towards becoming THE place for media education in Asia, if not the world.
Afiliations
Australian Film, Television & Radio School 
”¢	Curriculum Affiliation, Consultancy & Mapping
  Deakin University, Australia 
”¢	Student and faculty exchange
”¢	Student film exchange
”¢	Library and curriculum sharing
  Griffith University, Australia 
”¢	Student and faculty exchange
”¢	Student film exchange
”¢	Library and curriculum sharing
  Norwegian Film Institute 
”¢	Student Exchanges
”¢	Faculty Exchanges
”¢	Sharing of Library Resources
”¢	Curriculum Affiliation
”¢	Student Film Exchanges

  Seneca College Canada 
”¢	Curriculum Affiliation
”¢	Faculty exchanges
”¢	Faculty training
”¢	Seneca College considers the Whistling Woods International diploma to be equivalent to an undergraduate degree. As such, Whistling Woods International Animation students can apply directly to join the Graduate Certificate in Animation programme at Seneca College, Toronto. 
  The Republic of Cape Town, South Africa 
”¢	Salient Features of the partnership include members of senior management of Whistling Woods International visiting South Africa to undertake a feasibility study jointly with Wesgro (the Official investment and trade promotion agency of the Province of the Western Cape, mandated to develop trade related
infrastructure and encourage investments in Cape Town) and the Cape Film Commission (mandated to develop and promote the film and multimedia sectors in the Province of the Western Cape).


----------



## mkench (May 8, 2009)




----------



## bombshellfilms (May 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by mkench:



ha. yes, well.

throughout my search for grad school, i heard that NYU breeds cinematographers and columbia breeds writer/directors. now i don't think that is necessarily true because ultimately, it's up to the student. i am going to NYU and i don't plan on being a DP. 

i did speak with a student there and he said he would be taking the cinematography track. i didn't see anything on the site about a concentration but perhaps NYU has sort of an unspoken concentration? not sure but it's worth checking out. also, NYU has excellent facilities and equipment and recently purchased two red cameras (according to another current grad student). 

UCLA has a cinematography MFA that looks pretty amazing: http://www.tft.ucla.edu/programs/cinematography/. 

finally, check out the MFA Media Arts Production in NYC. i believe you can focus on camera and lighting. looks like they are doing website work, though.


----------



## bombshellfilms (May 8, 2009)

oh, and of course AFI, but i also have heard (AFIers prove me wrong ) that they prepare you for more of a commercial cinematography style as opposed to indie film. 

again, this is just coming from people i have talked to in the programs and may just be their individual opinion.


----------



## jasher (May 10, 2009)

Well i appreciate your thoughts ..and i was not comparing with any other film schools... when it Comes to WWIL it is the Largest and Asia and one the best in Asia .. it is totally your choice where you want to  go ..  and coming to tech resources, red and blue cameras does not make any difference , photography is an individual's art as to how beautifully  one captures it ... and that is what i have learned from WWIL .. cameras does not make the decision as to how the angle of the object  should be .. it's the photographer..


----------

